# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Plugin resource indicator

## JST_GTFO

Hello all,
Tried to search for a plugin that shows the resource pool in other place, near minimap, under monsters lifebar at top of the screen or similar. Is there any way to configure it?
Thanks.

----------

